# When it gets hot, (pic HEAVY)



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

We go to the river to do some fun, cool excersizing!!!



















*LOOK OUT THEY WILL RUN YOU OVER!!!*










*Father and daughter, you cant keep these two out of the water!!*



























*Tearing it up!!*










*Rescue dog in training!!*


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

*Everyone had fun, who says you cant have fun with your APBT'S?*


























*After a long hard day of fun!!!*


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Those are great pictures!


----------



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

Super swimmimg shots! Looks like they had a blast!


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

Geeze.. I gotta throw my dog into the water!!! He wont go near it!!! LOL tho he does like fishing!!!!
Awesome pics


----------



## BlueDiva (Jul 20, 2007)

These pics are awesome. I wish i had the land and facilities to have a whole pack of APBT's.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Very cute pictures!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

they look like they had a blast! i love the one of bailey and your daughter!!!


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

They all look great love the one's with all of them together!!!!!


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

Awww...how cute. I wish we had that here!!! Great pics.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Those are great pictures Andy. I love going to the lake with my dogs it is so fun. I wish lake all to myself your river looks remote.


----------



## TheBullBeastLover (Jul 18, 2007)

WoW i swear you have some of the best APBT's ive ever seen is that i think her name little girl in the pic where you said father and daughter? if so shes gotten big


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

*Rescue dog in training!!*










That's too cool Andy...:thumbsup:


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Yeah that was Lil Girl in the father daughter pic and yess she is getting big.


Also everything is remote out here where I live!


----------



## italianwjt (Aug 5, 2007)

wow that looks like fun, im sure every1 had a blast.


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

Wonderful pics! We have a canal behind David's grandmothers house, so Maggie loves swimming in it. Maybe I'll get batteries today and get her to go swimming or something.


----------



## brogers (May 5, 2007)

I see where Tug gets it from now , lol cool pics,


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

awsome pics bro, the dogs all look great


----------



## Niclexis (Dec 9, 2005)

Ortega is petrified of water, and being she is a rescued pitbull we have no clue why. But that doesn't make us love her any less


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*wow!*

I love your pictures! How I wish our lakes and ponds here (in LA) did n't have so many turtles and other chomping swamp critters(like gators and snakes). My crew LOVES to swim and go fetch. I wish I could find a better place to let my crew swim around where I live. I'm jealous or your wonderful day! It looks like a fabulous time. YAY!:woof:


----------

